# coast to coast pricing is a joke



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

What you said got me thinking. If I may offer my input, depending on how many houses you plan on keeping in your rotation the prices add up. We have lots of people who work through us full time. If you are to do 10 houses/day at @ $25 (if the lot is an acre) that = $250 for 1 day and if you work 5 days a week (doing 10 houses a day) that = $1250/week which equates to $2500 biweekly. That is $5000/month and 12 months a year that equals $60,000/year. Honestly, after adding this up, I’m thinking about switching over the lawn care side of things (I would if I had the equipment : ). Not to mention the lawn care maintenance you would be doing for these properties is really basic. Just your simple grass cut and grass clipping removal. The properties don’t have to look perfect, they just have to be maintained, about 20-30mins per yard . I don’t know that’s just food for thought I suppose. Thought I’d share. Hope you have a good weekend.**Kirstie ScottPhone. 949-864-8339Fax. [email protected] Lic. BUS11-02764

$15 up to 15k sq ft
$17 15000-35000
$20 35000-45000
$4 trip charge
$35 wints
$8 a cubic yard
$15 monthly maids
$15 snow removel

And she said she would be out doing it if she had the equipment then when the first qtr comes to pay taxes that she has spent all her money on gas just to do the jobs:lol::lol::lol::thumbsup:.. and they are the sister company of usbest that pays $45 up to 15k sq ft and 20 for a trip charge which is still nothing to talk about.. and to think she said they have all kinds of people working fulltime with them. Must be illegals


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> What you said got me thinking. If I may offer my input, depending on how many houses you plan on keeping in your rotation the prices add up. We have lots of people who work through us full time. If you are to do 10 houses/day at @ $25 (if the lot is an acre) that = $250 for 1 day and if you work 5 days a week (doing 10 houses a day) that = $1250/week which equates to $2500 biweekly. That is $5000/month and 12 months a year that equals $60,000/year. Honestly, after adding this up, I’m thinking about switching over the lawn care side of things (I would if I had the equipment : ). Not to mention the lawn care maintenance you would be doing for these properties is really basic. Just your simple grass cut and grass clipping removal. The properties don’t have to look perfect, they just have to be maintained, about 20-30mins per yard . I don’t know that’s just food for thought I suppose. Thought I’d share. Hope you have a good weekend.**Kirstie ScottPhone. 949-864-8339Fax. [email protected] Lic. BUS11-02764
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf. Are you serious? Same owners as us best?


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Wtf. Are you serious? Same owners as us best?


Yep. Said they were the sister company of usbest. So I sent her the usbest price sheet and asked why the dramatic difference in pricing. One of 2 things they are doing. Subbing out the $35 grass cuts from safeguard or keeping 80 percent and giving the botg the scraps. Still no reply from her, with last message being sent at 3 this afternoon. I told her it was sad when safeguard has better pricing. Usbest and pacpres are the only ordermills I mess with never had an issue about payment with them. But brokers are the cream. No pics, chargebacks, asking to do hack work or waiting 30 days to get paid.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I would have sent her the HUD guidelines and told her either they are crooks or they suck at negotiating. 

I would bet someone see the information you posted and contacts them to work. From this very website. There is no shortage of people they can promise a fortune to.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> What you said got me thinking. If I may offer my input, depending on how many houses you plan on keeping in your rotation the prices add up. We have lots of people who work through us full time. If you are to do 10 houses/day at @ $25 (if the lot is an acre) that = $250 for 1 day and if you work 5 days a week (doing 10 houses a day) that = $1250/week which equates to $2500 biweekly. That is $5000/month and 12 months a year that equals $60,000/year. Honestly, after adding this up, I’m thinking about switching over the lawn care side of things (I would if I had the equipment : ). Not to mention the lawn care maintenance you would be doing for these properties is really basic. Just your simple grass cut and grass clipping removal. The properties don’t have to look perfect, they just have to be maintained, about 20-30mins per yard . I don’t know that’s just food for thought I suppose. Thought I’d share. Hope you have a good weekend.**Kirstie ScottPhone. 949-864-8339Fax. [email protected] Lic. BUS11-02764


My she's quite the seductress isn't she? I can almost feel her purring against my neck.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> Yep. Said they were the sister company of usbest. So I sent her the usbest price sheet and asked why the dramatic difference in pricing. One of 2 things they are doing. Subbing out the $35 grass cuts from safeguard or keeping 80 percent and giving the botg the scraps. Still no reply from her, with last message being sent at 3 this afternoon. I told her it was sad when safeguard has better pricing. Usbest and pacpres are the only ordermills I mess with never had an issue about payment with them. But brokers are the cream. No pics, chargebacks, asking to do hack work or waiting 30 days to get paid.



I don't believe it. I know that US Best used a company called M&H Landscaping to do all of their lawns nationwide except for Hawaii and Alaska. It might be a company they sub the work out to. I don't think it's US Best.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> I don't believe it. I know that US Best used a company called M&H Landscaping to do all of their lawns nationwide except for Hawaii and Alaska. It might be a company they sub the work out to. I don't think it's US Best.


Yea she even gives you a big story about their company being the sister company of usbest. my jaw hit the floor and I couldn't help but laugh at her when she said they have people working fulltime with them... you would make 60k a yr and only have to put 40k out of pocket to make it work. Goes to show cubical jockeys do not know the difference between net and gross... 

Craigslist hack- that's the sad thing, people don't listen to what the experienced say, I mean common sence should tell you you can't make money with those prices.. but they do say a idiot is born every second.. I just might send her the HUD pricing. But it probably won't do anything they know what their doing, can't see how they can sleep at night


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> My she's quite the seductress isn't she? I can almost feel her purring against my neck.


Ohhh she was purring in my ear alright, wasn't sure if I was at the gentlemens club or trying to talk business.. I bet she use to be a stripper... I wonder how big her bonuses are?


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

I got the very same email yesterday, word for word.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

$8.00 a yd for debris!!!!! When the are these idiots going to realize we are disposing of debris not buying it!!! If anybody contracts with these prices they deserve to go belly up. Sheer stupidity, the only yard I would cut for $15 is one the size of my living room and it was within a mile of my base. Sad part is there are guys so desperate they will fall for this ruse. Look how many idiots are still responding to buczeks request for lawn contractors.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

cover2 said:


> $8.00 a yd for debris!!!!! When the are these idiots going to realize we are disposing of debris not buying it!!! If anybody contracts with these prices they deserve to go belly up. Sheer stupidity, the only yard I would cut for $15 is one the size of my living room and it was within a mile of my base. Sad part is there are guys so desperate they will fall for this ruse. Look how many idiots are still responding to buczeks request for lawn contractors.



Good let them go broke.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> ... you would make 60k a yr and only have to put 40k out of pocket to make it work...


The 40K may cover the gas, tires, equipment maintenance and meals you'll eat on the road. And then there's the 10K you'll owe in taxes. And the 5K you'll spend in insurance. And you're going to be doing all this with no help? Good luck.

And actually, if your only making it to 10 yards a day, you're probably covering a big area. Say you drive 150 miles a day. You're probably spending somewhere between 30 and 50 dollars a day in fuel. At a median that's 40 a day = 10,400 a year in fuel alone. on the high end that's 13K. If you have a truck that averages 18 mpg or better. If its less...do the math.

I'm sorry but the math just doesn't work.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> The 40K may cover the gas, tires, equipment maintenance and meals you'll eat on the road. And then there's the 10K you'll owe in taxes. And the 5K you'll spend in insurance. And you're going to be doing all this with no help? Good luck.
> 
> And actually, if your only making it to 10 yards a day, you're probably covering a big area. Say you drive 150 miles a day. You're probably spending somewhere between 30 and 50 dollars a day in fuel. At a median that's 40 a day = 10,400 a year in fuel alone. on the high end that's 13K. If you have a truck that averages 18 mpg or better. If its less...do the math.
> 
> I'm sorry but the math just doesn't work.


Exactly! I bet they could cut those prices in half and would still have hacks lining up to cut grass for them.. I mean if you can't loom at those prices and automatically know it won't work at all. Even if the 10 houses a day were on the same development it wouldn't work, atleast not for me.. she even said they dont have to be perfect just a quick cut, yea then you come back to the contractor and say well the grass isn't cut good enough.. and to think your to remove the clippings at those prices... sad part is when one goes broke and stops there are 100 more waiting in line to get screwed.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

There are people around here who mow grass for $13.50 per cut. Most of them are working for someone who is working for someone who is working for Safeguard.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> There are people around here who mow grass for $13.50 per cut. Most of them are working for someone who is working for someone who is working for Safeguard.



In my area 13.50 for a lawn under 5k is almost the norm. Acre cut averages 60-75. I found this out through conversation with a mutual friend. I quoted price for some of my lawns. He was cautiously interested. 

On another note I've witnessed more "mom and pop" operations.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There are plenty of detailed cost breakdowns thru out this forum on why grasscuts below a certain price simply do not work. 

There has to be a certain level of professionalism in this industry. I can try and help anyone who wants to better themselves, but please don't include $13.50 mowing in the conversation. Someone who is working at those prices is not a landscaper. They are a guy with a lawnmower. When a regional sends out an order to complete an initial yard service for less than a tank of gas, they are expecting a landscaping company, but they are really only going to get a guy with a lawnmower. 
I'm sorry some might be offended by that statement. If you are part of the group doing sub rate cuts for regionals and subs, then you are either unqualified to do anything better, or you arent yet willing to see that you are whoring out your talents for a lot less than you are worth. If you are the former, then understand your limitations and grow a thicker skin. If you are part of the latter, use this site as a learning tool and elevate yourself this year towards your potential.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> There are plenty of detailed cost breakdowns thru out this forum on why grasscuts below a certain price simply do not work.
> 
> There has to be a certain level of professionalism in this industry. I can try and help anyone who wants to better themselves, but please don't include $13.50 mowing in the conversation. Someone who is working at those prices is not a landscaper. They are a guy with a lawnmower. When a regional sends out an order to complete an initial yard service for less than a tank of gas, they are expecting a landscaping company, but they are really only going to get a guy with a lawnmower.
> I'm sorry some might be offended by that statement. If you are part of the group doing sub rate cuts for regionals and subs, then you are either unqualified to do anything better, or you arent yet willing to see that you are whoring out your talents for a lot less than you are worth. If you are the former, then understand your limitations and grow a thicker skin. If you are part of the latter, use this site as a learning tool and elevate yourself this year towards your potential.


Damaged industries tend to attract damaged people...:yes:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Well said GTX63


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

for us. This just does not work. I'm sure some can make this work. We simply cannot.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Coos-NH said:


> Damaged industries tend to attract damaged people...:yes:


Hey... I resemble that remark.


----------

